# Female betta making bubble nest?



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

So, I got a little crowntail female from Petsmart the other week and I noticed she's been building a bubble nest. Is this normal for females? Could "she" be a he?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, females CAN make Bubblenests. She might just be making it if she wants to lay unfertilized eggs. That's a she. Looks filled with eggs. Why does she have stress stripes?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

That's completely normal. I've had many girls make bigger bubble nests than my boys!

And I second Lebron, that stress stripe is a little worrisome to me.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Some females make bubble nests when they are full of eggs. They will then release the eggs. Some will put the unfertilized eggs into the nest. They usually end up eating them.

As for the stress stripes... It looks like flash was used. Some females get stress stripes because of this. I had a couple that did but only during the flash.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

The stripes were right after I got her. I haven't gotten any new pics, but they've gone away now. How can you tell if she's full of eggs or not? Should I put her in with my male?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*sigh* You don't have to breed. It's just their way. She can be full of eggs if she got fat for no reason at all.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

I got them to try breeding, just wasn't sure when I should try putting them together. I guess I'll just give it a while and try next time or something.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

For breeding, do a LOT of research. Then make sure you have ALL your supplies. Have a goal in mind. Not saying this to discourage you. Just want you to be ready. Also keep in mind how many fry can be produced and think about how you will rehome them. Personally, I don't breed petstore fish because of the chances they have bad genes. I like to know the background of a fish.

Honestly, it wont hurt her to not breed. She may simply reabsorb the eggs. If not, she will likely release them. In the case that she releases them, she will likely eat them. Should she eat the eggs, you may have to fast her for a day or more to avoid overfeeding her.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Before you consider breeding, please also make sure you have the space for all of the fry!! One spawn can give you up to 500 fry! I think typically you will see more like 100, but that is a LOT of baby fish to take care of, and they have a lot of extra care since they are growing little babies!!


----------

